# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  ¡¡¡Estamos en puertas!!!

## mago alcala

Estamos ya en tiempo del V Encuentro Nacional de Magos Infantiles.

Esta todo dispuesto, os esperamos para disfrutarlo, vamos a pasarlo muy bien... estoy seguro. Tenemos, algunos de los días, hasta hinchables para los peques.

A todos los que nos habéis mandado cosas para la exposición, nos ha llegado todo perfectamente, está quedando preciosa, de verdad algo digno de ver, la gente quiere verla sin dejarnos montar.

Aquí en Logroño El Encuentro empieza el lunes día 11 y tenemos mucho trabajo que hacer, os cuento un poco:

El viernes, día 8, Presentación del V Encuentro Nacional de Magos Infantiles a todos los medios, en Rueda de Prensa, en el salón de usos varios del Centro Cultural de Ibercaja. Con la presencia de las autoridades: Director General de Cultura, Consejero de la Presidencia y la Concejala de Participación Ciudadana del Ayuntamiento de Logroño.

De lunes a domingo, vigilancia y explicaciones en la exposición mágica permanente, tenemos vigilante, pero queremos estar nosotros.

Tenemos actuaciones de magia en diferentes colegios.

El miércoles, día 13 y en la misma exposición: "Teatro Mágico para Bebés hasta 4 años" el espectáculo se llama "más colores" y lo lleva a cabo nuestro amigo y mago navarro Iurgi. Dos pases de 30 minutos, a las 18:00 horas y a las 19:00 horas. Hemos invitado de forma personal a todas las guarderías. Más información en mascolores

El jueves 14, a las 18:30 horas vamos a la TV y a las 20:30 horas, en el Colegio de Médicos de Logroño, conferencia de “Magiaterapia” a cargo del conocidísimo Magic Andreu.

El viernes, día 15, por la mañana, en el Colegio Público de Enseñanza Infantil "Vuelo Madrid Manila", nuestro risueño amigo ¡¡El Guiri, de la Magia Española!! Cliff Magician, hará  tres pases en un espectáculo bilingüe, para que los peques aprendan inglés.

El mismo Viernes por la mañana, si se cuántos llegan… por la mañana, puedo preparar una comida para todos y así empezamos a reunirnos y no comemos solos, pero tengo que saber cuántos van a acudir y pagamos a “escote” como se dice por aquí.

Y ya no os cuento más, porque espero de todo corazón que lo disfrutéis vosotros mismos.

Un abrazo.

----------


## mago alcala

Ya tengo dispuesto para el que se apunte a la comida del viernes. Un bar de los clásicos de Logroño, de los de  1800, en pleno centro y a dos minutos del evento. Con un menú del día que consta de 6 primeros, 6 segundos, pan, postre y vino Rioja del año. En los que se incluye, verdura, cocido, paella, pasta, chuletillas, cordero, pollo, pescado, etc.

Y sobre todo económico y servido con simpatía. El bar es una tradición en Logroño y suele hacer espectáculos los sábados, y a los que vengan ya les contaré lo que es tradicional de este bar, no os olvidéis de preguntarlo.

----------

